# For Daisy & Scruffy



## Munchkin (Nov 14, 2007)

Dear Scruffy,

When I left work on Friday you were your usual happy, frisky self after I'd let you and your cage mates out for a play while I cleaned quaranteen. Over the weekend they put you out on the floor for sale, and for some reason - no-one noticed you losing weight and becoming bloated around the tummy. I was off work with flu and I'm so sorry I wasn't there for you, my lovely little harlequin lop.

I went in this morning, and went to check on everyone...and you were sitting hunched up in the corner. I knew instantly something was wrong, so I lifted you up. Your shoulders were nothing more than skin and bone, your tummy horribly bloated, and you had dandruff on your neck...but no-one had noticed.

I took you into the office and asked to take you to the vet and went through the usual argument to make them listen. So, at 2 pm I took you on my way home from work. I was determined if we had any chance of saving you - I'd take you home and nurse you myself...but you were too far gone. The vet said your outlook was grim, and the light was gone from your eyes.

I decided to take her advice and send you to rainbow bridge...to run and play, because I wanted you to be out of pain, and not have to go back to that **** shop.

I'm sorry little scruff. If I could have saved you, I would. I cried for you though.


--------

Dear Daisy,

You caught snuffles off another rabbit and died while I was off ill. I still remember that awful woman throwing you at me in a box at the counter, stating that you bit and she didn't want you. I tried to reason with her but looking at the state of you, figured you were best away from her anyway. You never bit me...nor even tried.
But they put that you bit on your adoption form, so no-one ever looked at you. You just sat in your pen every day waiting for a forever home, and it never came.
I'm sorry your human let you down Daisy. You were beautiful to me - a lovely dutch girl that just needed some love and patience.

love,
A.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 14, 2007)

Aww...to sweet Daisy and Scruffy...hop free and happy across the Rainbow Bridge...

And Munchkin...you're so sweet...and I know they knew you loved them...

:hug: :hearts


----------



## Munchkin (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you
They deserve to be remembered...


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, they definitely do deserve to be remembered...poor sweethearts...

:bunnyangel::hearts:rainbow:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh god that's awful. I'm so sorry, little bunnies. At least someone out there cared about you. :sad:


----------



## Munchkin (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm sorry to say we lost another of the cage mates yesterday. It seems they have all got some long winded name, I think it is colitis at the end. 

I'll name her Blacky because she was jet black, quiet and beautiful. I arrived early for work yesterday and the new guy called me over immediately to the bunny section. "Oh I thought she was dead", he said as she moved to prove him wrong.

She was horribly skinny but bloated, and when I lifted her up - I could hear the rattling in her chest as she struggled for breath.

The new guy had alerted management - they told him to up her hay.

I lifted her out of the run area, and walked up to the manager, placing her at her ear. "Listen" I instructed. "This bunny is going to the vets NOW". The days of me trying to be gentle in asking permission are long behind me.

Anyway, the vet gave me an emergency appointment, but I knew the kindest thing for this baby was to let her go to rainbow bridge. 

The vet told me to call back at 1pm for autopsy results, which I did. Meanwhile I removed the remaining bunnies - a netherland dwarf and tiny little uppity earred bunny with attitude! 

I called the vet and he told me the bad news - all bunnies that had contact are in danger of contracting this, and to start them on baytril immediately to try and stop the process.

I have left a very detailed note of what to do and why for the staff over the weekend, and pray they will realise how serious this is.

Pray for the bunnies please - they need some good vibes.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 17, 2007)

Awww all of this is very sad..i was just reading Daisy's and scruffy's stories and it's sad.

Poor little bunnies 

Sending lots and lots of good vibes tothe bunnies and your way

Cheryl


----------



## Munchkin (Nov 17, 2007)

It's so frustrating to me and the vet that this keeps happening in that store, but everyone passes the buck. No-one is willing to speak up for the bunnies, except me and I constantly get told it's someone else's fault - not enough staff allowance, people off sick blah blah blah.

I want to leave so badly now, but I feel if I go more will die because I am the only one constantly nagging for them...

It sucks.:grumpy:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 17, 2007)

Poor things, im so sorry .



Binky Free Daisy and Scruffy :rainbow:.


----------



## polly (Nov 17, 2007)

Thats so sad sending thoughts for the others ray:


----------



## BratBunny (Nov 17, 2007)

Binkey free little ones and cross rainbow bridge peacefully.:tears2:


----------



## pla725 (Nov 17, 2007)

Is there anything the vet can do to help out? What about the RSCPA? Can they do an inspection?


----------



## Munchkin (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't understand why he doesn't. This is the second time in 6 months we have had an outbreak of this. None of his advice has been kept up as far as prevention goes - new staff have come in and not been trained to clean properly with Virkon, whilst the trained ass manageress sits in the office on the computer, or whatever it is managers do that prevents them getting thier hands dirty.

I'm so sick of it. I'm going to go speak to the vet again next week, and ask him to approach our head office, and the rspca or something. I need my job so bad, but I cannot live with this going on and sleep easy at night. I'm so so tired of going on about this to my manager and he just lists all the reasons why its not his fault, and talks bull. I want to see some action to sort this out, and stop it.

Poor poor baby buns deserve so much better. Bloody breeding factories producing bunnies with messed up immune systems, and money hungry managers who give, and I quote "85% importance to the shop and 15% to the animals"

Idiot..


----------



## pla725 (Nov 17, 2007)

I know this has drifted off topic. There have other discussions about this issue on the board. Unfortunately, we have the same issues here in the US. At least you are trying to help. I personally won't do business in any store that sell rabbits or any small pets any more. I found alternates that cost less and have better quality items. This is also the reason why I try to educate as well as rescue.


----------

